# Ho intuito che ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Quale delle seguenti frasi è corretta/colloquiale/del tutto scorretta?

_Ho intuito che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Ho intuito che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Ho intuito che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Ho intuito che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Ho intuito che Maria non è stata l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Ho intuito che Maria non sarà stata l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Intuivo che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto_
_Intuivo che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto_
_altro ..._

Contesto:
Abbiamo Roberto e la sua amica Maria. Maria è l'amica di Roberto da tanti anni e lo è ancora oggi. Parlando di Roberto, qualcuno vuole esprimere la sua intuizione, cioè che Roberto sempre aveva (ed ha anche oggi) anche altre amiche, non solo Maria.

Precisazione:
1. Quale di questi esempi è grammaticalme _del tutto scorretto_ (indipendentemente dal contesto)?
2. Quale di questi esempi si potrebbe eventualmente dire/sentire nel _linguaggio quotidiano/colloquiale?_
3. Quale sarebbe la frase _giusta/più adeguata_ dal punto di vista del contesto?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Blechi

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Quale delle seguenti frasi è corretta/colloquiale/del tutto scorretta?
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto ok_
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto _
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto KO_
> _Ho intuito che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto ok_
> _Ho intuito che Maria non è stata l'unica amica di Roberto ok_
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sarà stato l'unica amica di Roberto KO_
> _Intuivo che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto ok_
> _Intuivo che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto  KO_
> _altro ..._
> 
> Contesto:
> Abbiamo Roberto e la sua amica Maria. Maria è l'amica di Roberto da tanti anni e lo è ancora oggi. Parlando di Roberto, qualcuno vuole esprimere la sua intuizione, cioè che Roberto sempre aveva (ed ha anche oggi) anche altre amiche, non solo Maria.
> 
> Precisazione:
> 1. Quale di questi esempi è grammaticalme _del tutto scorretto_ (indipendentemente dal contesto)?
> 2. Quale di questi esempi si potrebbe eventualmente dire/sentire nel _linguaggio quotidiano/colloquiale?_
> 3. Quale sarebbe la frase _giusta/più adeguata_ dal punto di vista del contesto?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
Dal punto di vista del contesto sarebbe normale sentire "Ho sempre capito che Maria non era la sola donna nella vita di Roberto"
Se devi usare il verbo intuire, Avevo intuito da tempo / anni fa che Roberto non aveva un rapporto esclusivo con Maria / che Roberto non era fedele a Maria / che Maria non era la sola ...

Puoi dirlo in molti modi.
Il


----------



## francisgranada

Ho corretto una frase nella domanda originale, quindi:
....
_Ho intuito che Maria non sarà *stata* l'unica amica di Roberto_
_...._

Non va bene grammaticalmente neanche così (cioè _questa_ frase concreta)?


----------



## topazja

francisgranada said:


> _Ho intuito che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto  corretta - soluzione migliore_
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto  scorretta per il tuo contesto_
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto  grammaticalmente scorretta_
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto  corretta _
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non è stata l'unica amica di Roberto  scorretta per il tuo contesto _
> 
> _Ho intuito che Maria non sarà statao l'unica amica di Roberto  grammaticalmente scorretta_
> 
> _Intuivo che Maria non era l'unica amica di Roberto _
> _Intuivo che Maria non sarà l'unica amica di Roberto  scorretta _
> 
> _Il mio commento si basa sul contesto da te proposto. _
> 
> Contesto:
> Abbiamo Roberto e la sua amica Maria. Maria è l'amica amica di Roberto da tanti anni e lo è ancora oggi. Parlando di Roberto, qualcuno vuole esprimere la una (sua) intuizione, cioè che Roberto ha sempre aveva avuto (ed ha anche oggi) anche altre amiche, non solo Maria.
> 
> Precisazione:
> 1. Quale di questi esempi è grammaticalmente _del tutto scorretto_ (indipendentemente dal contesto)?
> 2. Quale di questi esempi si potrebbe eventualmente dire/sentire nel _linguaggio quotidiano/colloquiale?_
> 3. Quale sarebbe la frase _giusta/più adeguata_ dal punto di vista del contesto?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
Direi che in italiano la tua idea si può esprimere così:

Frasi di registro standard e corrette grammaticalmente:

- Penso che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto.
- Ho sempre pensato che Maria non fosse l'unica amica di Roberto. 
- (Da quello che dici) intuisco che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto.
- (Da quello che mi hai detto) ho intuito che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto
- Non penso/credo che Maria sia l'unica amica di Roberto. 

Frasi colloquiali/linguaggio quotidiano:

Secondo me Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto (grammaticalmente corretta)
Penso che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto (scorretta, manca il congiuntivo)
Non penso/credo che Maria è l'unica amica di Roberto (scorretta, manca il congiuntivo)
(Da quello che dici/hai detto) ho capito che Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto. (grammaticalmente corretta)

Spero di averti aiutato a fare chiarezza. Tieni conto, però, che la mia risposta può sicuramente essere completata e/o migliorata.


----------



## Mutti57

Per me Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto (colloquiale)
Credo che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto
Sono convinta che Maria non sia l'unica amica di Roberto
Da quel che so Maria non è l'unica amica di Roberto


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le vostre risposte interessanti e utili.

Se avete ancora pazienza , guardate un pò le seguenti frasi. Il contesto è che la parola "albero" ci serve come esempio per qualche fenomeno linguistico, di cui si parlava prima. Allora cerco di capire qual è la frase più adeguata e quale si potrebbe usare (anche se non fosse la soluzione ottima) nel linguaggio colloquiale, ed eventualmente qual è grammaticalmente sbagliata (la sostanza è l'uso dei tempi, non l'aspetto stilistico).

_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è l'unico esempio _
_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà l'unico esempio_
_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non era l'unico esempio _
_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è stato l'unico esempio _
_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà stato l'unico esempio_
_altro ..._


----------



## Mutti57

francisgranada said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte interessanti e utili.
> 
> Se avete ancora pazienza , guardate un pò le seguenti frasi. Il contesto è che la parola "albero" ci serve come esempio per qualche fenomeno linguistico, di cui si parlava prima. Allora cerco di capire qual è la frase più adeguata e quale si potrebbe usare (anche se non fosse la soluzione ottima) nel linguaggio colloquiale, ed eventualmente qual è grammaticalmente sbagliata (la sostanza è l'uso dei tempi, non l'aspetto stilistico).
> 
> _1)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è l'unico esempio _corretta
> _2)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà l'unico esempio_ scorretta - non c'è concordanza tra i due verbi
> _3)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non era l'unico esempio _-corretta
> _4)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è stato l'unico esempio _corretta
> _5)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà stato l'unico esempio_ - mi pare scorretta.
> _altro ..._



nella frase n. 2 Dovresti dire : Intuisco che... non sarà ...

Credo di averti detto tutto. se c'è qualcuno che non concorda lo segnali. Ci sono infatti frasi che comunque mi suonano un pò forzate.


----------



## francisgranada

Mutti57 said:


> ...Ci sono infatti frasi che comunque mi suonano un pò forzate.


 
Sì, può darsi (si tratta d'un frammento di un dialogo, per cui anche "ho intuito"). 

Solo per spiegazione: nella frase "_Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà l'unico esempio" _il futuro l'ho inteso nel senso che "probabilmente troveremo anche altri esempi" (colloquialmente dicendo ...). Ma capisco quello che dici.

Comunque grazie


----------



## topazja

_Cerco di inserire le tue frasi in un contesto più ampio per evidenziare le differenze di significato determinate dall'uso di tempi verbali differenti._

_1)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è l'unico esempio _corretta
Da quello che mi hai detto, ho intuito che il sostantivo albero non è l'unico esempio incluso nella spiegazione.

_2)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà l'unico esempio_ scorretta - non c'è concordanza tra i due verbi non sono d'accordo
Da quello che mi hai detto ho intuito che il sostantivo albero non sarà l'unico esempio incluso nella spiegazione di domani. 

_3)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non era l'unico esempio _-corretta
_Da quello che mi hai detto, ho intuito che il sostantivo albero non era l'unico esempio incluso nella spiegazione di ieri. _

_4)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non è stato l'unico esempio _corretta
_Da quello che mi hai detto, ho intuito che il sostantivo albero non è stato l'unico esempio incluso nella spiegazione di ieri. _

_5)Ho intuito che il_ _sostantivo_ _"albero" non sarà stato l'unico esempio_ - mi pare scorretta. concordo
_Direi che questa frase in questo modo non sta in piedi. "non sarà stato" mi suggerisce un'idea di incredulità che si potrebbe esprimere così: _

_L'esempio del sostantivo "albero" non sarà stato di certo l'unico (esempio) della spiegazione. _

_PS Le frasi 1 - 4 non sono colloquiali ma fanno parte dell'italiano standard. _


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Topazja, per la tua spiegazione eccelente.

Avrei un'ultima domanda (solo per accontentare la mia curiosità ):

La frase "_Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non sarà l'unico esempio"_ è grammaticalmente scorretta. Ok. Nonostante ciò vorrei chiedere se è immaginabile, che un madrelingua (italiano) lo dica _così_. Dal punto di vista del nostro contesto, si tratterebbe d'uso erroneo dell'imperfetto invece del passato prossimo. Esiste un tale fenomeno nel linguaggio colloquiale o non è probabile?


----------



## Mutti57

Dipende da ciò che intendi.. nell'uso colloquiale (ma anche in quello che si vorrebbe piu corretto) vengono usate molte forme scorrette. In particolar modo si sostituisce erroneamente il congiuntivo con l'imperfetto.
Tuttavia per me si tratta di errori e basta.
però attendi che qulcuno ti dica qualcosa di piu.
Ciao


----------



## topazja

francisgranada said:


> La frase "_Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non sarà l'unico esempio"_ è grammaticalmente scorretta. Ok. Nonostante ciò vorrei chiedere se è immaginabile, che un madrelingua (italiano) lo dica _così_. Dal punto di vista del nostro contesto, si tratterebbe d'uso erroneo dell'imperfetto invece del passato prossimo. Esiste un tale fenomeno nel linguaggio colloquiale o non è probabile?


 
Parto dal pressuposto che la tua frase modello voglia rendere un "futuro nel passato" (_I thought you would go_, per intenderci), e ti  rispondo sulla base della mia personale sensibilità ed esperienza linguistica, perciò è possibile che altri iscritti o i sacri testi dicano diversamente.

a) A mio parere, il verbo _intuire_ non è molto frequente nell'italiano di registro familiare/colloquiale, (ad esso si preferiscono verbi più comuni come capire, credere, pensare, rendersi conto ecc. Per questo motivo è più comune  inserire il verbo _intuire_ in frasi corrette, di registro standard. 
b) La sostituzione del futuro semplice al condizionale passato per esprimere il futuro nel passato non è un errore comune né una  caratteristica del registro colloquiale/familiare.

Con queste premesse, ti rispondo che la frase che tu proponi (_Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non sarà l'unico esempio) a_ me non suona naturale. Gli italiani (forse) direbbero:
registro standard, frase corretta grammaticalmente: _Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' nonsarà sarebbe stato l'unico esempio _
_registro colloquiale: mi rendevo conto/capivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non era l'unico esempio. _


----------



## Mutti57

topazja said:


> Parto dal pressuposto che la tua frase modello voglia rendere un "futuro nel passato" (_I thought you would go_, per intenderci), e ti  rispondo sulla base della mia personale sensibilità ed esperienza linguistica, perciò è possibile che altri iscritti o i sacri testi dicano diversamente.
> 
> a) A mio parere, il verbo _intuire_ non è molto frequente nell'italiano di registro familiare/colloquiale, (ad esso si preferiscono verbi più comuni come capire, credere, pensare, rendersi conto ecc. Per questo motivo è più comune  inserire il verbo _intuire_ in frasi corrette, di registro standard.
> b) La sostituzione del futuro semplice al condizionale passato per esprimere il futuro nel passato non è un errore comune né una  caratteristica del registro colloquiale/familiare.
> 
> Con queste premesse, ti rispondo che la frase che tu proponi (_Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non sarà l'unico esempio) a_ me non suona naturale. Gli italiani (forse) direbbero:
> registro standard, frase corretta grammaticalmente: _Intuivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' nonsarà sarebbe stato l'unico esempio _
> _registro colloquiale: mi rendevo conto/capivo che il_ _sostantivo_ _'albero' non era l'unico esempio. _



 Concordo con Topazia. Intuire rende la frase poco colloquiale e quindi vorrebbe il verbo al condizionale (sarebbe stato).


----------



## francisgranada

Mutti57 said:


> Concordo con Topazia....


 
Anch'io 

Quindi se riceveste p.e. una SMS/email con la frase "Pensavo che verrà anche Pietro", la vostra prima impressione sarebbe che il mittente è piuttosto uno straniero e non un italiano nativo ...


----------



## topazja

francisgranada said:


> Anch'io
> 
> Quindi se riceveste p.e. una SMS/email con la frase "Pensavo che verrà anche Pietro", la vostra prima impressione sarebbe che il mittente è piuttosto uno straniero e non un italiano nativo ...


 
Probabilmente sì. Diciamo che la tua frase ci suonerebbe sbagliata ma anche... innaturale. Strana. Perchè, alla peggio, un italiano  che parla in modo approssimativo direbbe _pensavo che veniva anche Pietro._ Ecco, questa è una frase che qui da noi oggi si sente molto. Ahimé.


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Anch'io
> 
> Quindi se riceveste p.e. un SMS un/un' email con la frase "Pensavo che verrà anche Pietro", la vostra prima impressione sarebbe che il mittente è piuttosto uno straniero e non un italiano nativo ...



Sicuramente. Non solo la prima (impressione), ma anche la seconda...


----------

